# Anyone here use CLA supplements? (Conjugated Linoleic Acid)



## Fruity (Jun 30, 2016)

_CLA is one of the most popular and widely used supplements within the sports industry. CLA is a naturally occurring omega-6 fatty acid, which play a fundamental role in human health.

CLA is primarily found in dairy and meat sources, such as cheese and beef. However, you would need to consume excessive quantities to get the same dose as is contained in a CLA 1000mg soft gel. Not only would this be costly and inconvenient, but you may find yourself adding unwanted calories to your normal diet.  CLA 1000mg softgels are made to the highest possible standard to ensure the best results when taken in conjunction with a strict training regimen and balanced diet.

When taken alongside a balanced diet and regular exercise, CLA 1000mg softgels are perfect for all individuals looking to improve their body composition, or wanting to add a convenient source of Conjugated Linoleic Acid oil to their diets.
_



Is it worth buying?


----------



## anewguy (Jun 30, 2016)

I use it.  Guess I haven't noticed much but it's probably working.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jun 30, 2016)

Everytime I've used it I've never noticed anything. 

But it all depends on diet. People,usually wayyyy overweight, come in to the store saying,"I need to lose fat. Whats the best thing you got." 
Every time I have to think of a nice way to say,"Whats your diet like."
They reply,"Mcdonalds, pizza, fried chicken...etc."


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 30, 2016)

Amazing for animals, waste of money in humans.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 30, 2016)

It's a great healthy fat, but we have many sources.  

If u find a good brand name on sale I'd go for it.  Otherwise save the cash


----------



## Xavier (Aug 14, 2016)

TLS provides the best Tonalin CLA there is. The company goes above and beyond to make sure that there is only science based and backed products on them. I use it and see a tremendous change in my belly fat. It helps me stay in shape. Here is a link to the store www.tlsslim.com/akxavier


----------

